
'Resign from Facebook': experts offer Mark Zuckerberg advice for 2019 - NoB4Mouth
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/01/mark-zuckerberg-new-years-resolutions-2019-expert-advice
======
apk-d
> Will be: Spend time with people he wants to connect with, perhaps employees
> or maybe his family.

> Should be: Hire more people of color at the executive level, reporting
> directly to him.

I enjoy reading some good old Zuckerberg bashing as much as anyone these days,
but somehow, this article makes me feel disgusted. Not that hiring people of
color is bad (before someone overzerously makes that interpretation), it's
just that this is so far removed from anything resembling a rational debate,
it's essentially turned into a recitation of political buzzphrases.

------
zozbot123
'Resign from Facebook'? Delete Facebook, Hit the gym, Lawyer up.

------
m_b
I wish he’ll read the entire article and answers provided by some wise people.

